# Video: MEDION ERAZER P6661 PCGH-Edition Produktvorstellung



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Video: MEDION ERAZER P6661 PCGH-Edition Produktvorstellung* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Video: MEDION ERAZER P6661 PCGH-Edition Produktvorstellung*


----------



## Haukez (30. Dezember 2015)

*Medion P6661 NICHT GAMING GEEIGNET*

ACHTUNG 
Der Medion p6661 PCGH hatte mich auf einen Schlag überzeugt, jedoch kann man in keinem Spiel oder überhaupt SHIFT+SPACE+[W,E,3] nutzen. Dieses Gaming Notebook hat daher keine Eignung als Gaming Notebook, da man in so gut wie jedem Shooter oder ähnlichem nicht mehr während man nach vorne läuft springen kann (SHIFT+SPACE+W).  Die Tastatur dieses Notebooks wurde daher meiner Annahme nach nie innerhalb der gängigsten Spiele getestet (z.B. Battlefield, CoD, etc).Dieser Effekt wird als Ghosting beschrieben. Es verhindert durch konstruktionsbedingtes sparen an Hardware, dass bestimmte Tastenkombinationen möglich sind. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Überschrift beim Hersteller Medion die da lautet "Core Gaming" daher vollkommen unzulässig, da eine extra extern angeschlosse Tastatur nötig ist um ohne den Ghosting-Effekt  spielen zu können. Ganz klare Enttäuschung auch von PCGH, da ich mir dieses Notebook gekaufte habe und mit der PCGH Aufschrift Vertrauen gefasst hatte, dass ich hier niemandem auf den Leim gehe. Mein 2016 wird nun leider etwas betrübter, ich rate jedem Shooter-Spieler daher vom Kauf ab !!!
ACHTUNG


----------

